# Istanbul - Nightsky’s trip to the world's second largest city



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

ABOUT ISTANBUL

Istanbul is one of the world's fastest growing cities in the world and during our visit in 2013 it is the world's second largest city (after Shanghai)! It is the only large city in the world that is situated on two continents; the largest and historically and economically most important part is situated in Europe, while the East part, mainly residential, is situated in Asia. The wide strait Bosphorus divides them and they are connected by ferries. The famous bay called Golden Horn divides the old city center in two parts; connecetd by the Galata Bridge. On the south part is the Sultanahmet area with Hagia Sophia, the Blue Mosque, Topkapi Palace and other interesting site, while you find the main street Istiklal Caddesi, the Galata Tower and Taksim Square, that is considered the heart of Istanbul, on the north side. The lake Marmaris is situated just south of the city center, as well as the relaxed Princes Islands. To the North of Istanbul, the Bosphorus strait flows into the Black Sea, that has borders to many Eastern European and former Soviet countries.

Istanbul has a very important role in the history, first it was the capital of the Byzantine (East Roman), then for many years it became muslim under the Ottoman rule after and in the 1920s the nation Turkey was born, and the still popular prime minister Atatürk secularized it. The still can find many large mosques everywhere and you can here call for prayers as much as 5 times a day! Despite its gross size Istanbul is not the capital of Turkey, it is Ankara.

You can find many rundown streets and buildings, even near tourist areas, as well as beautiful historic monuments, buildings and mosques, but there are also very modern parts, especially in the outskirts where you can find as much as 3 modern districts with tall skyscrapers, highways and large shopping malls. If you take the popular Bosphorus ferry, like we did, you can see the European side on one side, and the Asian on the other. Along the trip, you will find large palaces, modern office buildings, large apartments blocks and small fishing villages with charming colourful mansions.

MY EXPERIENCES

The traffic is very chaotic, it is totally crazy, the cars drive very careless and sometimes you can't find pavements and crosswalks are hard to find. Not many traffic lights either, making it very dangerous to cross the streets. The local traffic is ok, but not very extensive. You can buy and refill cards for every trip, but you have to combinate different systems; lightrail trams (always overcrowded), historical trams, subway, trains, buses, taxi buses and ferries. The yellow small taxis are cheap but they always take twice the price for tourists and its hard to negociate it because they can't speak English. In general, however, most Istanbul citizens are pretty good on basic English.

Our stay was excellent. We got a great offer at a 5 star hotel, Celal Aga Konagi Hotel! It featured 2 large swimming pools, free brunch, large chandeliers, Turkish bath/spa, sauna, aquariums, bar, 2 restaurants and a double room with jacuzzi, ac, virtual fireplace and flatscreen TV. It is centrally located at Lalei district with easy connections to the Sultanahmet historic district.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*SULTANAHMET PART 1:*
Hagia Sophia, Blue Mosque, Sultanahmet Square

Sultanahmet is the historic district in the city center of Istanbul. Here you can find Istanbul's most popular attractions, the former cathedral and mosque Hagia Sophia and the Blue Mosque. These two buildings both have huge interiors beneath the massive domes, we went inside both of them. Between them is a large fountain that is illuminated in different colours after dark. Sultanahmet is also where hordes of tourists arrive, and you can find many restaurants there. 

HAGIA SOPHIA:
































































BLUE MOSQUE:






































AROUND SULTAHMET SQUARE:









































































See many more pictures from this part:
 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Istanbul_Sultanahmet.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*SULTANAHMET PART 2:*
Waterfront/Old Town, Kennedy Caddesi





















































































































The historic district of Sultanahmet seen from the Bosphorus ferry. The Topkapi Palace is in the middle on the top and to the right you can see the Hagia Sophia Museum. Note the large Turkish flag to the left. 

See many more pictures from this part:
 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Istanbul_Sultanahmet_2.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

This thread will include parts from different parts, mostly the European side. More will come soon...


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Very nice thread. Keep the pics coming!

Istanbul is only the second largest city in the world within the city limits, to be honest. I don't think that really means anything.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*BEYAZIT AND EMINÖNÜ:*
Grand Bazaar, University, Sirkeci Station, Eminönü























































See many more pictures from this part:
 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Istanbul_Bazaar.html

BEYAZIT SQUARE AND ISTANBUL UNIVERSTIY: 















































See many more pictures from this part:
 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Istanbul_Bazaar.html


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Excellent photos, thanks for the tour. :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

^^Thanks!

EMINÖNÜ:









Eminönü, here seen from the Bosphorus ferry, is a neighbourhood at the southern edge of Golden Horn. Here you can find the Galata bridge, the ferry terminal that takes you to the Asian side or the cruise along the Bosphorus, the Sirkeci railway station and the Egyptian bazaar with the spice market. 













































Our ferry to Asia was cancelled because of fog!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

SIRKECI STATION:









Sirkeci Station, the most famous railway station on the European side. Once the end station of the Orient Express, still terminal station for all trains from Europe. Considering that, the station itself feels surprisingly small. The station was inaugurated in 1890 and drawn by August Jachmund. 




























See many more pictures from this part:
 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Istanbul_Bazaar.html


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous!


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Indeed, very amazing. I love the colours, the grandeur, the density, the chaos, the water, the rocks ... everything :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Istanbul :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks a lot guys!  More pictures here:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*:YEREBATAN CERNICI CISERN:*
Underground water cistern

Yerebatan Cernici (literally "Sinken Palace" in Turkish) is the largest underground water cistern in Istanbul. It is a very exciting and popular tourist destination, right below the ground near Sultanahmet Square and Hagya Sophia. You can walking around among the water underground and look at the beautifully illumated columns and pillars, creating a very special red and yellow light. It covers an area of 9 800 m and the roof rests on 336 columns. The Medusa heads, one upside down are captured from Greek buildings. Many concerts and movies have taken place in the cisterns.
It was built by the Romans, initially by Constantine, and extended by Justinian in the year 537. During the Byzantine times it was located right below the Stoa Basilica, thus it is sometimes called the Basilica Cistern.


























































































See many more pictures from this part:
 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Istanbul_Yerebatan.html


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pics!

I think my hotel ( visit in September) may be right next to this cistern. Hotel Empress Zoe.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*:GRAND BAZAAR, BAZAAR AREA:*

The Grand Bazaar is one of the world's oldest and largest, the largest among several in Istanbul. It has more then 3300 shops and stands, 18 portals, 7 fountains and a mosque. The covered bazaar was founded by Mehmet II in 1461. It was burnt down five times.

Grand Bazaar:








































































Outside the bazaar:




























 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Istanbul_Bazaar.html


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And those updates from Istanbul, are also very nice


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks, Christos! More will come soon.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*LEVENT DISTRICT:*

Levent is a business district, situated on the European side in the municipality Besiktas, on the North side of the Golden Horn, North of the city center. It is one of two large skyscraper districts in Istanbul (the other one is Maslak, unfortunately I couldn't visit it), you can find Istanbul's tallest building in Levent, Sapphire Tower, as well as some of the first modern skyscrapers in Istanbul, and Kanyon, a shopping mall with a striking curvy design. And even more skyscrapers and other modern office buildings are under construction, the downside of that is that it is hard to get through the area because of all the construction vehicles, cranes, rough traffic and unfinished pavements.














































Sapphire Tower, Istanbul's tallest building, is 235 m tall (261m to the spire) and has 54 floors. It was completed in 2010. Unfortunately I didn't have the opportunity to visit its observation deck.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

KANYON:








Kanyon is a multi complex with shopping mall, apartments, theaters and highrise office buildings, that opened in 2006.





















































Kanyon Tower.

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Istanbul_Levent.html


----------



## xanterra (Nov 28, 2007)

Found out how on a turk. forum...the link is a streetview...follow the Aqueduct to the end of the Street, Ruins and take a left at the corner...You have to climb a bit!

Start: http://harita.yandex.com.tr/?ll=28....311,0~spn:89.99999970663339,44.75413839975523....

Some say it's a bit easier at the other end: http://harita.yandex.com.tr/?ll=28....9307~spn:90.10173438587307,44.754138281726966


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

nice pics of an amazing city, but come one now, we both know it's not really the second largest city


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks for the info about the acueduct, Xanterra!



009 said:


> nice pics of an amazing city, but come one now, we both know it's not really the second largest city


Thanks! According to many sources it is, but in some way you're right, it is impossible to compare cities since each country has different ways to count. Istanbul has counted some parts that could be considered suburbs with some standards. But it is just the title of the thread, it's not important, as the thread is about the photos of the city and not the population. 

More pics will come soon.


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

xanterra said:


> Found out how on a turk. forum...the link is a streetview...follow the Aqueduct to the end of the Street, Ruins and take a left at the corner...You have to climb a bit!
> 
> Start: http://harita.yandex.com.tr/?ll=28.954944%2C41.016373&spn=0.002521%2C0.000427&z=19&l=sat%2Csat%2Cstv&ol=stv&oll=28.954944349999998%2C41.01637323&ost=dir%3A-54.7159823627311%2C0~spn%3A89.99999970663339%2C44.75413839975523....
> 
> Some say it's a bit easier at the other end: http://harita.yandex.com.tr/?ll=28.956818%2C41.015197&spn=0.002521%2C0.000427&z=19&l=sat%2Cstv&ol=stv&oll=28.95645167%2C41.01521391&ost=dir%3A-274.70890918297795%2C3.413365560549307~spn%3A90.10173438587307%2C44.754138281726966


Nice!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*ANADOLU KAVAGI:*

This is a small fishing village and district on the Asian side of Istanbul, on the far northern end of the city where the Bosphorus sound ends in the Black Sea. It is the last station of the wonderufl Bosphorus boat tour. Anadolu Kavagi was the only place we visited on the Asian side (due to fog the ferries to the Asian side was cancelled the day before). We were allowed to stop for less then 2 hours, so we just walked around a bit and visited a fishing restaurant, right next to the Bosphorus. 









Anadolu Kavagi on the Asian side, last stop on the Bosphorus tour. This small fishing village was the only thing where we got off, and the only place on the Asian side that we visited (stopping for 1.5 hour in a fishing restaurant). 



































































































Yoros Castle, the ruined Genoese Castle on the Asian side, is situated on the mountain right above Anadolu Kavagi. 

See many more pictures from this section:
http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Istanbul_Anadolu.html


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates from these parts of the city


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

^^Thank you, christos! That's it for now.


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful photos! Thnx Nightsky!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

We returned from Istanbul on Saturday - and I took some inspiration for my visit from your pictures. I've now uploaded my own onto my Turkey thread - link below; if interested.

Had a great time. Istanbul is a truly fabulous city.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

openlyJane said:


> We returned from Istanbul on Saturday - and I took some inspiration for my visit from your pictures. I've now uploaded my own onto my Turkey thread - link below; if interested.
> 
> Had a great time. Istanbul is a truly fabulous city.


Thanks a lot! This is the best thing to hear, that the thread has inspired someone elses visit! :banana: I will visit your thread, of course :cheers:

A link to the page on my website with more photos and further explanations: 

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Istanbul.html

Enjoy!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks for posting the link... awesome, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Thanks for posting the link... awesome, very nice photos :cheers:


Thank you Christos! 
If you are interested in seeing travel photos from other places as well, you can visit my website: 

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

wow, there are a thousand and one quite interesting things to see
and I particularly love your shots of Santa Sophia.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

^^Thanks! :cheers:


----------



## xanterra (Nov 28, 2007)

Creepy esp. after 6:25


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Great thread mate! :happy:


----------



## skyscraperus (Dec 25, 2012)

Beutiful


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks for the new comments and the video from above! Fantastic views, scarry music hehe.... I might dig after some photos I haven't posted, perhaps there are some more ones 

Until then...enjoy my video from Istanbul! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eOb8d7FC98


----------



## VivaVegas (May 10, 2014)

fantastic thread :cheers:

There are also nice beaches for swimming on the northern part of Istanbul ( close to Black Sea ) and in Büyükcekmece ( european part - close to Marmara Sea )

The Prince Islands on the asian side is also a must visit


----------

